# A momment



## avrock30 (Oct 11, 2005)

Me and my son went hunting on October 21st.I walked down to get my buddy and then this humungus 11 piont buck walked out. I shot right in the throat. It ran to the other ravine to the right of me, where my son was walking down to find me.He took his crossbow and shot right through him.He was still going.We tracked him for three miles!He was still alive.My friend shot
him 2 times,son shot him 1 time,and I shot him 4 times.He finally died he was
a 170 class buck with a down tine.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Man I saw this post and ran to your house only to have no anwser 

Darn it I would like to see the pics. Congrats I am sure it will never be forgotten that's what I love about hunting.

so who tagged it


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

seven shots?, it sounds like somebody should get some practice. i would never take a throat shot with a bow i dont care how big of a buck it was, and to chase it all over , that only pushes them harder and makes it harder to find them later. im sorry and i dont mean to rain on your parade but i wouldnt tell too many people that story, but at least you got him and he wasnt running around with a half dozen shafts sticking out of him. but i still think better judgement should have been used on the throat shot. lets see some pics!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on your buck! I also, would like to see some pics! On a related note, I feel throat shots are alright with a bow, especially if someone is confident with their shot. I know my father and his buddy have shot some really nice bucks with a throat shot. But like I said, we spend a lot of time shooting our bows during the offseason.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations an your big buck.

Fishtix,

My opinion,there just is never any justifiable reason to intentionally take a throat shot on a deer with a bow. The percentages are just way, way too low.

If you spend as much time as you say shooting your bows in the off season then you should have no problem shooting them where you should to ensure a high percentage clean quick kill.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

It's easy to say one thing but when the moment of a life time comes people start to justify more things For one reason you never know if your going to see him again. We all have had overhelming times in bowhunting at one point or another if not then you must have been a pro from the start. I have lost two big Ohio bucks with a compound Since I felt I was'nt getting enough practice 
I went to a horton crossbow I now have Two nice bucks from my horton 
on the wall. 

I think most of you are missing the most important thing about Avrock's story . It says a momment It is hunt with him and his boy that will never be forgotten or taken away I am sure we all have been on a wild goose chase tracking a deer. I have many great hunting trips with my father to cheerish whether it came from a bad shot or a good one.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Once again, avrock30, congratulations on your big buck.

My comments were not directed at avrock30 at all.

It's one thing to take a bad shot in the heat of "the moment" but a totally different thing to advocate poor shot selections.




GOLDFISH said:


> It's easy to say one thing but when the moment of a life time comes people start to justify more things For one reason you never know if your going to see him again.


Not knowing if you will ever see him again is no justification for changing proper shot selection. 




GOLDFISH said:


> I have lost two big Ohio bucks with a compound Since I felt I was'nt getting enough practice
> I went to a horton crossbow I now have Two nice bucks from my horton
> on the wall.


The proficiency with you weapon of choice should have little to do with your proper shot selection. It's either a good shot selection or not, no matter what you are hunting with. Are you also saying that a neck shot is now one of your shot selections? 



GOLDFISH said:


> I have many great hunting trips with my father to cheerish whether it came from a bad shot or a good one.


Everyone can and does make bad shots from time to time. A badly executed shot on a good shot selection is a whole lot different than a poor shot selection from the beginning.


I'm sorry to so strongly voice my personal opinions on these types of subjects but it is my responsibility and the responsibility of all hunters to protect our own. I offer this not to chastise or belittle someone but to educate those that are willing to learn. These are not my rules, although I strongly defend them, there are unwritten accepted ethical standards that are widely used by the bowhunting community as a general guide to provide the best opportunity for a quick clean kill.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i strongly agree with lundy here, i wasnt trying to take away from anyones hunt! i too have been in situations where i could have taken a questionable shot on an animal but passed on the chance . to me its not worth the risk of losing the animal. and this just doesnt apply to deer hunting either i use the same judgement no matter what my quarry.

now my other point on not telling to many people the story on how the deer was taken , if the wrong person heard that story it would just be anoter notch in the anti hunting comunitys belt we all know they monitor these outdoor sports related sites ad they look for things of this nature.

now cogratulations on your buck , cherish the memory of hunting with your son and please get us some pics cause you know we hunters love to see those pics wether its a doe a spiker or a huge 11 pointer.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Whoa I am not saying about proper angles. Just because Avrock hit him in throat does'nt mean Thats where he was aiming ??? And I did not switch weapons to take odd shots. And the justifing thing was just a comment about 
hunters that are just starting to control there tempations . I have passed on Huge bucks that were about 35 yds out broad side. I don't shoot unless it is within 25 yds and most of my kills are less than 20 yds out. 

I am not tring to argue about what you guys are saying But avrock was'nt even braggin about the deer He was cheerishing the MOMMENT with 
his kid hunting and the first thing everyone jumps on is the shots


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Moment is spelled this way. I will try and take this topic in another direction.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

everyone has limits on what they can shoot.... guys that go west elk hunting some practice 75 yard shots with their bow! personally I can put it within a little bigger than a softball at 50 when I am target practicing.... I will shoot 45 yards! and if that big one is out there at 50 I will have the confidence to know I can put it where I need to!and if a deer is 15 yards facing me I have no problem putting it right in their chest cavity! its all what the person is comfortable with! like goldfish said he doesn't shoot past 25 yards! nothing wrong with that at all! most of my deer kills come from about 30 yards and in! but I haven't lost a deer that I have shot at 40 or 45! congratulations avrock! sounds like that buck was on something! maybe Doeroids! glad to see you got him! can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

Sounds like a sad way for a big old buck to die. Chances are you would have never saw him again, but that doesnt mean you should take a poor shot. I know this will make you all mad but shame shame!!!


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

flypilot33 said:


> Moment is spelled this way. I will try and take this topic in another direction.



Fly I thought that did'nt look right


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Why is everone assuming he took a bad shot maybe it was broad side and in the excitement he hit bad ? I personally am amazed that a buck like that got 
into bow range of the other hunters after being hit.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

ok we've all said our peace here i just wanna see what this brute looks like , can we all agree on that at least?


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Yep We Want Pics


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

all's well that ends well.....


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I never had a single issue with avrocks adventure, it is what it is and I'm glad they got their buck

My comments were only concerning fishstix ADVOCATING neck shots with a bow


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

im ready for the pics!!!


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Well I seen The pics Nice meeting you Avrock.
It is a nice Buck with a Big Body and you got to Love that Drop tine. 

P.S. Your son sure knows how get things going


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sounds like people in your family need to goto the optomotrist.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrats avrock! Great team effort and alot of persistence to that hunt for sure. That must have been one tough old buck.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

WOW!!! this sure sounds like the "clean slaters hunting club"
does anyone besides me think that he probably won't be taking any more "throat shots"?
he didn't lose this buck(i'm glad)so the story is far from having a bad ending.
congrats on a good buck.but be thankful there were others there to help put him down or you may not tagged him.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I totally agree with Traphunter, couldn't have said it better myself.

Now, it is one thing if he took a good shot that ended up hitting in the wrong place due to limbs or something, but 7 bad shots is not acceptable. It should not take 7 arrows to bring down a Moose, much less a whitetail! 

Not sure if you waited long after the shot(s), but maybe if you would have given him enough time to die instead of pushing him, you could have saved yourself a few arrows and broadheads. 

Where did the other 6 arrows hit this buck? I am guessing only one, if even that, went through the vitals. 

This is the sort of stuff that gives hunters a bad rep. A deer running through the woods with hunters chasing it and putting seven different holes in the animal before it finally gives up. 

I am pulling no punches, practice, choose better shot selection, wait longer to track, do something! No animal should have to go through that to die.

lg_mouth


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

what lg mouth says about sums it up!!!


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Shot selection varies from each person. Example should it take more than one gunshot to bring down a deer no. But it happens all the time . Should you
shoot at a deer on the run ? I have but to say I was 100% knowing I was going to hit a vital would be a lie. I am sure that if everyone typing would dig in there closest they would have aleast one shot that was questionable 
and maybe even a good broadside shot that was not recovered.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

...it doesn't happen or hasn't happened to me. What I am saying is that it shouldn't happen seven times on one trip!  

Also, shot selection should not vary too much from person to person. There are shots, I don't care who you are, that are unethical to take and usually very costly when taken. Neck shots are one of those shots. If you hit in the right spot, perfect, but if you don't, the deer is in for a world of hurt. It will more than likely cause an injury that is going to plague the deer for some time to come and probably be enough to kill it, but only eventually.

I tend to respect the animal I am hunting and want to kill it humanely as possible. If you hunt, you should do the same. 

lg_mouth


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I picture myself being the deer & the deer being me. I know I want put down fast - shot right through my chest at close range. I know I do not want wounded - shot in the neck, guts, legs, etc.. and therefore I do not take such shots. 

I am not perfect - far from it. I have lost a deer that I have shot in the past. As your experience as a bowhunter grows, so should your ability to make sound judgements in a split second. I am now to the point that I probably error to much on the conservative side - I pass a LOT of shots and it does not matter doe or buck, 120 inch or 160 inch - a good shot is either there or it isn't. This gets easier the more deer you see and the more opportunites you have. 

I hear too often "it was the only shot I had" & my response is that you had no shot at all. Just remember - that deer you are about to make a questionable shot on will more likely than not end up wounded or dead and not recovered. Experience has taught me (and my group) that your odds are much better to pass the bad shot opportunity, keep yourself consealed and many times that deer will be back. Yep - he may not, but more times than not they will pass thru again. 

These are just general comments & are not intended to be directed towards any individual.

Congrats on your buck!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

so what your saying is that everyone has there own version of an ethical shot ! anyone who's hunted deer for more than one season should know when to hold off on a shot that they know is questionable. and as far as "digging in our closet's" for that one shot that was questionable i know personally i dont have not a one come to mind. ive held my opinion on this subject because i dont like to tick people off but if you asked me , i think taking seven shot to bring down a whitetailed deer is sloppy and careless, im sure i'll catch some grief for saying that but i see and hear it every year at the check stations, some big group of guys standing around a deer that everyone in there party has shot at least one time bragging about how many shots it took to bring it down . THATS the kind of stuff that makes hunters look barbaric, now when you drop one on the first shot thats something to be proud of till then i dont care to hear about it!


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

I lost sleep over this post. Not gonna express those views.
Call me borderline PETA, but I have a great respect for my quarry.

Here is another issue. Unless this is one humongus piece of property 3 miles long, the law is quite clear that you must obtain written permission to pursue on that property.

...


----------



## avrock30 (Oct 11, 2005)

My son wrote the first aticle titled moment using my name, hence the misspelling of moment. He did not go into full detai of what really happened. I was down on one knee after I spotted him and when I went down my knee cracked a stick adn he came charging in right at me when he go to 15 to 18 yards I shot to stop him and hit him straight on below the white on his neck with a cross bow bolt. I have shot two other bucks like this and have dropped them with in 50 yards. This was a real monster. I was going to let him lie down but after following the blood trail I ran into my son who was ghost white and told me his story of how this buck came right at him and stopped five yards from him then turned and he shot it in the gut. After hearing this story I wanted to put him down for good not only for my son but for any pain and suffering the deer was going through having an arrow (after field dressing we removed the arrow from his neck and the mechanical broad head never opend but pierced right through his artery but never went all the way through to allow him to bleed out quick, it blocked his artery.) stuck in his neck adn worse of all an arrow that went through his midsection. We tracked him through a corn field of about two acres and he jumped up adn ran with ten yards of me and I was trying to put him down and missed and he was on the run again. We stayed back for about 45 minutes when we got on the trail again. When we finally caught up with him we shot two arrows into his heart putting him down and out of misery. Four total arrows hit him before he died. I am sorry that my overly excited 12 year old son stirred this much controversy but he is twelve and this is the first dear he had ever even shot at and it ends up being a once an a lifetime deer. What are the chances that I could of seen this deer and let alone got a shot off at him and then he goes 200 or so yards where my son got off a shot also. He did not mean to stir up trouble but was very excited to share a "moment" like this with his dad in the Deer woods. I do not think he could ever be as excited and proud as I am of him. Once again I apologize that he stirred this up and thank you goes out to Goldfish for letting me know what was going on and that this was posted on the website. It was amazing to me that he could get on here let alone post anything. Kids are obviously smarter than we were at that age.

I also forgot to tell you that he field dressed out at 276 lbs and aged out they say between 4 1/2 and 5 years old. I will try to get some pics on here for you to see.

Just so you know it was a 234 acre private farm and he never left it.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations again and I look forward to the pics!!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Okay, that clears some things up. We still don't see eye to eye on the time of tracking afterward, but I am glad your son got his buck and a huge one at that! Give him a big pat on the back for me! Looking forward to the pics of the buck and the giant smile on your son's face.

lg_mouth


----------

